
AT&T Closing DC Comics If 5th Gen Reboot Fails - ineedasername
https://cosmicbook.news/att-closing-dc-comics-5g-ethan-van-sciver
======
ineedasername
Seems kind of short sighted. The books keep a solid core of fans engaged and
act as the creative engine from which the other IP (movies, tv, etc) stems. It
would be better to view the publishing arm as either a loss leader or a
marketing expense.

~~~
nobodyandproud
Yes. It’s a shortsighted company at the reins, with no real understanding of
how to take advantage of what they have.

Disney seems to be the only American company that understands the value of
storytelling.

~~~
ineedasername
Yes, even their theme parks: Contrast to something like Great Adventure, and
(one) major difference is that each of their "rides" isn't just, say, the
application of inertia to the human body-- instead, each ride tells a story.
To cliche, they are not rides, they are "experiences". Disney gets this.

